# Bella



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:smcry:My beautiful cat Bella has a lung tumor:smcry:tomorrow at 9:20 I will send her to the bridge:smcry:She just turned 10. I am so going to miss her. She is such a sweet and loving girl. She loved Christmas, sleeping under the tree's, watching the lights and playing with tennis balls:thumbsup: She hated it when we would listen to Don Henley, she would attack me. I guess his voice must have hurt her ears. We would have to put her in a room until the concert was over:HistericalSmiley:boy would she be upset.
It makes me happy to think she will be welcomed at the bridge by Ellie Bean:wub:she gave Ellie great comfort when she was sick. They would snuggle on the sofa. Ellie was her baby. When Ellie was PTS Bella was in the familyroom with us, we could tell she was upset. In the middle of the night Bella jumped on our bed screamingshe had never done that before. I really think she knew Ellie was gone and was sad.

I hope to be able to stay with her tomorrow, it was really hard with Ellie. I do want to be the last person she remembers:smcry::smcryray I can do it for her.

:heart:Cathy:heart:


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh Cathy! I'm sooo sorry. Bella is just so beautiful! Take comfort that Ellie will be there to welcome her. I pray and wish you strength tomorrow!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Cathy :smcry: I'm so sorry about Bella  I hope and pray that you will have the courage and strength to do what is best for her tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry. Bella is a beautiful cat. I will be thinking of you and your family tomorrow as I know it will be so difficult. Tell her to give Ellie a lick for you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cathy, you know I'll be with you in spirit, and if you need me in any way I'm here.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for you to have the strength to be there with Bella. It's so hard to let them go, but it's the compassionate thing to do.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your beautiful Bella :crying:. The pic of the two of them snuggling is so sweet.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying: Cathy - I'm so sorry. When you first posted about her having the tumor I worried that this time would be coming but I guess didn't think it would be this soon. She's so beautiful. :wub: Was that picture of her with Ellie? So sweet.. Sending you strength, hugs and love tomorrow as you let her go to a place where there's no sickness and pain and where Ellie will bound over and welcome her. I know that Bella had a wonderful life with you. :heart:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> :crying: Cathy - I'm so sorry. When you first posted about her having the tumor I worried that this time would be coming but I guess didn't think it would be this soon. She's so beautiful. :wub: Was that picture of her with Ellie? So sweet.. Sending you strength, hugs and love tomorrow as you let her go to a place where there's no sickness and pain and where Ellie will bound over and welcome her. I know that Bella had a wonderful life with you. :heart:


Yes that is Ellie:wub:Thank you:wub:I was hoping for more time. I was told she had maybe a couple months, that was 3 weeks ago. She has been eating very little and really took a turn yesterday after she had been to the vet for fluids. I just think she has had enough.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:crying::crying 2::crying:Cathy -- I know how hard this will be for you. Sending lots of hugs and prayers. :grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so sorry, Cathy. Bella is beautiful and surely a wonderful cat. It is so hard to do the thing we need to do to spare our babies agony. Your maternal strength will carry you through, and maybe our loving thoughts might even help. :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sylie said:


> I am so sorry, Cathy. Bella is beautiful and surely a wonderful cat. It is so hard to do the thing we need to do to spare our babies agony. Your maternal strength will carry you through, and maybe our loving thoughts might even help. :grouphug:


Thank you:wub::wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Cathy I am so sorry to hear this. I am glad that you have the courage to do what is best for your sweet kitty. Be strong and know that Bella and Ellie will meet at the Bridge and cuddle again.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Cathy, I'm so sorry to hear about Bella's tumor. :smcry:Ten years old seems younger and younger to me. However, no matter how many years we are given with our fur babies, it's never enough. When we send one of our babies to the Bridge, a piece of our heart goes with them. Praying that you will be given the strength to hold Bella in your arms as you let her go. Hopefully knowing that Ellie will be waiting at the Bridge for her will give you some small comfort.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am not a cat person, but what a beautiful cat. So sorry you have to go through this. 10 years is not old, I always thought of cats living to 18/20.:grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, how sad that your little Bella is so sick. I was not aware that she had been ill and somehow must have missed reading about it. I am a Cat lover and from Bella's pictures that you have posted, she really is such a beautiful Cat. I will be thinking of you tomorrow and pray that you will get through this. At least Bella will no longer be in pain and she will be greeted at the Bridge by so many who have gone before her.


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about poor Bella. You are in in my prayers! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Cathy, i'm so sorry to hear about Bella, i knew that you have been making her as comfortable as possible since the diagnosis. :crying: My heart is breaking for you and know exactly what your going through. I know that my Gus and Molly Cat will be there waiting for her so she won't be so scared. Bella has a special place in my heart since she's a Blue Point Himalayan like my Molly was.  I will keep you and your family in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Cathy, I am so sorry! I know tomorrow will be difficult, but Bella needs you to be there for her. As I told you before, I had to do the same thing for my Bichon, Rosie, who also had a lung tumor. Bella is so fortunate to have you by her side as she crosses the bridge!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh sweet friend this is just too soon! My heart will be w/you tomorrow Cathy, right there beside you and my arms will help you hold her--you won't be alone. ALL of your SM friends will be surrounding you w/love and prayer. You will sense our presence & our tears will mingle w/yours. 
Sweet Bella is telling you she is ready by not eating. . . love does what is best for the beloved. She truly is a beautiful Bella.
May God comfort you as only He can. Special love.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Cathy, I am so sorry about your Bella. I just had to send my 18 year old Siamese to the Bridge a few weeks ago.

Be strong. I know it's hard, but you will feel much better if you can stay with Bella until the end.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am so, so, sorry  . Lifting up a prayer for strength for you tomorrow.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about poor Bella...  I also agree to try and be there with her... I am sure our beloved babies know we are there and feel better about crossing to the bridge.. <3


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet Bella. She is a beautiful kitty. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cathy I wish I had comforting words of wisdom, but I don't. Please know that our warmest prayers of strength are with you tomorrow. May your sweet Bella rest in peace. Hugs to you :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Bella Cathy..that is so hard..I know because I have been through it, too. :grouphug:


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry about that :smcry: I can only imagine how difficult it must be for you  sending prayers your way..


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Cathy, I am so very sorry! I will be thinking of you tomorrow and praying for peace for Bella - and you.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and sending prayers for peace and comfort.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Cathy  Bella is such a beautiful girl. Even though I'm severely allergic to cats, I love them just as much as dogs. She sounds like a really special one! I will pray that you have the strength to be with her tomorrow morning. I know you won't regret it, as hard as it is. 

Pat, I'm also sorry you lost your Siamese 

Love and hugs to you both,


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Cathy, I am so sorry about Bella and pray you will have the strength you need today.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Cathy, I am so sorry x


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry about your gorgeous Bella! The photo of Bella and Ellie brought tears to my eyes.... I'm sure little Ellie will be there waiting , and the two will have a warm and happy reunion. 
Prayers on the way for you as you face this very heartbreaking time.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for you today to have strength and comfort.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Cathy, I'll be thinkimg about you and Bella this morning. Peace and love to you both! :heart:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:crying 2: Cathy, my heart is breaking for you this morning. I'm so sorry. You are in my prayers, my friend. :crying 2:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of your and Bella today, Cathy, and sending prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer::yes::wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you all....Bella passed very peaceful this morning. I am so glad that I was with her. I love all of you:wub::wub:your support and kind words mean the world to me. 

:heart:Cathy


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Rest in peace, beautiful girl.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Cathy, I am so sorry for your loss. I know it was hard for you to be with her at the end, but I think you did a wonderful thing by being with her.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. We loss our rescue persian 2 years ago. Bella was beautiful.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cathy, so sorry for your loss. Losing a precious pet is never easy. I am sure she felt your love right to the end. :crying 2:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Play with the angels, sweet Bella.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Cathy, I'm so sorry! I'm jsut seeing this now. Poor sweet Bella. :smcry: She will be so happy to be with her Ellie again though. The pictures of them together are so sweet. I hope you memories of her help you through this difficult time. Bless her soul!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Cathy, I've been thinking about you all morning. I'm so glad you were able to be with Bella when she crossed over the Rainbow Bridge. I lost one of my cats, my precious handsom boy Satch, last month while I was on vacation at my sisters. My hubby called me to tell me he passed away in his arms at home. While I am grateful he passed away at home before we had to make the hard decision, I feel 'cheated' because I never got to say goodbye to him. I'm sorry I rambled on but I want you to know my heart aches for you. Prayers being sent for strength to get you through this sad time. Hugs to you. 

RIP sweet Bella.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh Cathy, I am so very sorry. Bella looked so much like my Blue-- also a blue-point Himi. I am glad that she passed peacefully, but I know how your heart is aching. 

I know Ellie was on the other side of the Bridge waiting, so they are together again.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking on you Cathy----sending another big hug to remind you that so many of your friends here are thinking about you in your loss.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

RIP Bella


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Again thank you all. I know I did what was best for Bella. She was ready, I could tell. It really was a very peaceful loving passing. I am so glad I was with her. She loved me and I loved her.


----------

